# 5 dead in Northern California shooting that ended at elementary school.



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

This has gotten to be a regular thing in America, and for the younger people here, it was not like this in the 1970's. I am saying that for perspectives sake, these killings are a new thing.

Five people are dead and two children were left wounded in a shooting spree that began at a home in Northern California on Tuesday and ended at an elementary school, officials there say. Tehama County Assistant Sheriff Phil Johnston told reporters the shooting started shortly after 8 a.m. local time in Rancho Tehama, Calif., a small rural community about 130 miles north of Sacramento.

Johnston said there were multiple shots fired at the home, and that it "evolved to multiple shots and multiple victims" at the school, where the suspected shooter was killed by police. Johnston said authorities recovered a semi-automatic rifle and two handguns they believe the gunman used. A nearby coffee shop owner told KRCR-TV she heard as many as 100 shots fired outside the school.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/least-3-...ooting-ended-elementary-school-193706664.html


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Tragedy, be waiting for shooter identity and motive,.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Wait for the calls for gun control to start up again.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Area known for Meth activities .


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Wait for the calls for gun control to start up again.


No waiting necessary. CA lawmakers have already been trying to ban everything they can in this state. This will just give the more talking points to blame the gun instead of the idiot that did this.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Winston Smith (Oct 21, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> ... blame the gun instead of the idiot that did this.


Of course. Would we expect anything else?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Will we ever get the truth and facts in this one. Seems We never get the the whole story on any of them.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Evil abounds. I see these things as the coming of darkness. The devil is stepping up his game.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> Evil abounds. I see these things as the coming of darkness. The devil is stepping up his game.


God bless you, Brother


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

stevekozak said:


> Evil abounds. I see these things as the coming of darkness. The devil is stepping up his game.


Jesus, brother Jesus is waiting.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Guy was a Felon and on Meds from a Shrink (Thus not deserving of 2A/RTKBA even though he was roaming the Olive Groves )


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Do you guys remember way back when I don’t know like 10 years ago maybe even 20 we didn’t have these issues on a near daily basis.. things that make you go hmmm


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Now Perps Wife's body found under floorboards of the home (6 Dead in the Spree) and now it comes out he Manufactured his Semi Auto Rifle (80%er or AR Blank receiver ) ...


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> Jesus, brother Jesus is waiting.


GOD WILL BE THERE my good friend. I am sorrory I cannot be a one might stop the carnage.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

don't be sorry, Jesus isn't coming back to be a Mr. nice guy ,he already took the names and he doesn't chew bubble gum.:vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

maine_rm said:


> Do you guys remember way back when I don't know like 10 years ago maybe even 20 we didn't have these issues on a near daily basis.. things that make you go hmmm


No, we did not have these shootings until recently, this is a new evil, because there have been so many.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

maine_rm said:


> Do you guys remember way back when I don't know like 10 years ago maybe even 20 we didn't have these issues on a near daily basis.. things that make you go hmmm





MisterMills357 said:


> No, we did not have these shootings until recently, this is a new evil, because there have been so many.


Shootings like this have been a part of the culture of Africa and The Middle East as long as there have been firearms.

That culture is coming to a neighborhood near you...thanks to the dipwads in the Federal Government...

(NOTE: The Mental Health situation in the US also plays a pretty dominant role in many of these shootings...)


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Shootings like this have been a part of the culture of Africa and The Middle East as long as there have been firearms.
> 
> That culture is coming to a neighborhood near you...thanks to the dipwads in the Federal Government...
> 
> (NOTE: The Mental Health situation in the US also plays a pretty dominant role in many of these shootings...)


While true, that is still depressing; but my .45 doesn't care who it kills, so that is reassuring.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

California Shooter Legally Not Allowed to Have Guns Got Them Anyway ? Keep and Bear

And libtards claim confiscation will keep you safe.


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

The vast majority of these spree shooters have been on some kind of prescription drugs.


----------



## OSC (Oct 21, 2017)

preppermyA said:


> The vast majority of these spree shooters have been on some kind of prescription drugs.


I do not know if this is the proper designation for the anti-depressants but I think it is SSRI (Selective Seratonin Reuptake Inhibitors)...been a while since I've been on the other side of the pharmacy counter. Anyway the top 10 SSRI's are among the top 200 most prescribed drugs in the nation. You would expect antibiotics, pain relievers, anti-coagulants, maybe some cholesterol, and other coronary related drugs to be on the list....not anti-depressants much less *ALL TEN OF THE MOST POPULAR ONES!!!!*. Doctors are trained to look at their bottom line as much as they are patient files. You get a script for something to make you happy and you come back to her/him. Some of these meds cause insomnia, anxiety, sexual dysfunction; mix that with the ever present alcohol or illicit drugs and you have quite the cocktail.

Some will take this as an indictment of the 2nd amendment but when you have readily available weapons in the mix, you will have these shootings. Physicians in Europe are subject to the same pressures of profit; their patients play the same video games, see the same films, read the same books, watch the same television programs....they just can't go to the local department store and purchase an arsenal. That is the difference.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Before liberalism closed down the mental institutions and mainstreamed the insane who may or may not take their meds and may or may not mix them with street drugs or alcohol mass shootings were more rare. What CA did was take the legal guns but left him free to make his own or buy illegal ones. That's Public Safety right there. Only trumped by the right of the insane and criminals to roam free amoung us.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

OSC said:


> I do not know if this is the proper designation for the anti-depressants but I think it is SSRI (Selective Seratonin Reuptake Inhibitors)...been a while since I've been on the other side of the pharmacy counter. Anyway the top 10 SSRI's are among the top 200 most prescribed drugs in the nation. You would expect antibiotics, pain relievers, anti-coagulants, maybe some cholesterol, and other coronary related drugs to be on the list....not anti-depressants much less *ALL TEN OF THE MOST POPULAR ONES!!!!*. Doctors are trained to look at their bottom line as much as they are patient files. You get a script for something to make you happy and you come back to her/him. Some of these meds cause insomnia, anxiety, sexual dysfunction; mix that with the ever present alcohol or illicit drugs and you have quite the cocktail.
> 
> Some will take this as an indictment of the 2nd amendment but when you have readily available weapons in the mix, you will have these shootings. Physicians in Europe are subject to the same pressures of profit; their patients play the same video games, see the same films, read the same books, watch the same television programs....they just can't go to the local department store and purchase an arsenal. That is the difference.


 Drunk drivers kill a lot of people so we should ban cars and drinking 100%. Never give up do you. Deal with the person that cause the problem not everyone else. Lighting kills a lot of golfers so we should out law golf. Fishing is the deadliest sport we should out law boats and fishing. Keep them drugged up and on the street that is the liberal way.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't know what the answer is, and even if there is one. So many people today seem to have no respect for life, including their own. If a person doesn't care if he/she lives or dies, and even fully expects to be dead at the end of the spree, they can kill a lot of people before being stopped, whether it's a gun, auto, knife.....ect. Nobody can stop people like this, not in time anyway, the only hope, as I can see it is to have a way, or at least a chance, of stopping it yourself, a reason, I believe to always carry a concealed weapon, least you have a chance.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

We must deal with the fact that there are people who do not deserve Freedom AND who do not deserve legal 2A/RTKBA due to various reasons most of us agree on WHO ARE OUT ROAMING OUR STREETS .


----------



## OSC (Oct 21, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> Drunk drivers kill a lot of people so we should ban cars and drinking 100%. Never give up do you. Deal with the person that cause the problem not everyone else. Lighting kills a lot of golfers so we should out law golf. Fishing is the deadliest sport we should out law boats and fishing. Keep them drugged up and on the street that is the liberal way.


If you want to get into the politics and who is responsible, didn't the GOP win a whole bunch of elections in the last 10 years or so...When are they going to be held responsible for what happens on their watch?

As for drunk drivers, lightning, boats, and fishing; none of those implements are designed to destroy something else when used properly. Your comparisons are silly. Firearms are designed to destroy whatever you point them at. Which is great...a whole lot of things need to be destroyed; from a person intent on taking your belongings or doing you or someone else bodily harm to food for your family to clay and paper targets. Good responsible gun owners are not the problem. The societal mixture of easily obtainable drugs and easily obtainable firearms is the problem; or at least one of them. I was just illustrating the reality in other nations.

I personally think we should hold the physicians responsible for prescriptions they write....if you were a bartender serving drinks to someone who obviously was in no condition to drink, you'd be held responsible if that person did someone else harm. Giving "feel good" meds to someone who clearly doesn't require them should be held to the same standard. There are not that many depressed people out there to the point where they need prescription medication that would logically translate into all 10 of the SSRIs being in the top 200 most-prescribed medicines in the nation. Clearly the evidence suggests that physicians are simply prescribing drugs that will create favorable relationships between them and their patients.


----------



## OSC (Oct 21, 2017)

Moonshinedave said:


> I don't know what the answer is, and even if there is one. So many people today seem to have no respect for life, including their own. If a person doesn't care if he/she lives or dies, and even fully expects to be dead at the end of the spree, they can kill a lot of people before being stopped, whether it's a gun, auto, knife.....ect. Nobody can stop people like this, not in time anyway, the only hope, as I can see it is to have a way, or at least a chance, of stopping it yourself, a reason, I believe to always carry a concealed weapon, least you have a chance.


In today's society, I don't see how anyone can fault someone for carrying concealed. Unfortunately, I think it is only a matter of time until the proverbial "good guy" with a gun is shot by a responding officer or another "good guy" who is on the scene. My Brother In Law showed me his arsenal a several months back. He lived several miles north of Porter; outside of Houston. The closest police station was about 25 minutes away over off of 59 and had a police force of something like 7 officers if I recall. I didn't know he had so many weapons but I would have thought it was almost irresponsible to not have some sort of protection way out there in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Moonshinedave said:


> I don't know what the answer is, and even if there is one. So many people today seem to have no respect for life, including their own. If a person doesn't care if he/she lives or dies, and even fully expects to be dead at the end of the spree, they can kill a lot of people before being stopped, whether it's a gun, auto, knife.....ect. Nobody can stop people like this, not in time anyway, the only hope, as I can see it is to have a way, or at least a chance, of stopping it yourself, a reason, I believe to always carry a concealed weapon, least you have a chance.


I don't think that there is an answer, just look at the Muslims who are using cars and trucks to kill here in the U.S. There is a spirit of murder loose in America now, and it will get worse.


----------

